# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی رباتیک

## Parniya

رشته فنی مهندسی رباتیک یکی از رشته های  میان رسته ای جدید در ایران میباشد ،جدید بودنش میتواند بدلیل تاسیس در حد  اکثر ۱۵ سال گذشته باشد و میان رشته ای است به دلیل اشتراکاتی که با رشته  های مهندسی برق گرایشات الکترونیک و کنترل و همچنین مهندسی مکانیک گرایش  طراحی جامدات و مهندسی کامپیوتر گرایش نرم افزاردارد.
گاهی اوقات حتی افراد تحصیل کرده نیز به  اشتباه ،گمان میبرندمهندس رباتیک ،مهندس برق نیز می باشد علاوه بر این  مکانیک و کامپوتر نیز هست،در صورتی که برای دانشجوبان رباتیک واضح بودن این  اشتباه غیر قابل انکار است که بقیه رشته ها یک مهندس رباتیک تنها یک مهندس  رباتیک است.چرا که به صرف ارائه دروسی چون مداراهای  الکترونیکی و منطقی و ریز پردازنده در برنامه درسی مهندسی کامپیوتر-نرم  افزار و اشتراک این دروس در رباتیک و مهندسی الکترونیک ،نمیتوان نسبتی از  الکترونیک و رباتیک به کامپیوتر داد.وظیفه و کربرد ها متفاوت است.شاید یکی  از نمونه های فریبنده آگهی های استخدام کار شرکتها یا کارخانه ها باشد که  آنهم بدلیل کاربرد مورد انتظار آنها،نام چند رشته مهندسی را در کنار یکدیگر  قرار میدهند.به عبارتی این دیگر بستگی به نیاز صنعت و  کارخانه ها دارد که بسته به نیازشان ، رشته های دانشگاه تاسیس شده اند،  رشته رباتیک نیز از این اصل مستثنا نیست .یک مهندس رباتیک حتی با وجود توانایی در  برخی از موارد اختصاصی موجود در دیگر رشته ها،تنها یک مهندس رباتیک استاین  اصل را میتوان برای دیگر رشته های فنی مهندسی تعمیم داد.رشته های جدید برای نیاز های جدید و پاسخ  به آنها طراحی شده اند وبه طبع آن توانایی افراد تحصیل کرده نیز بهترین  پاسخ برای این نیازها میباشد که رشته رباتیک نیز پاسخگو به نیاز رباتیکی  صنعت میباشد.گرایشهای این رشته در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد،در ایران مکاترونیک میباشد و البته خود رباتیک که در ایران هنوز وجود ندارد.*ارتباط رشته رباتیک با دیگر رشته ها*
در حقیقت اگر یک مهندس رباتیک قصد نو  آوری و ایجاد یک تکنولوژی را در سر بپروراند و برای مثال طرح یک ربات  فوتبالسیت آدم واره را بریزد ملزوم به استفاده از دروسی که قبلا ً  ،فراگرفته و یا تکمیل آنها میباشد به عبارتی باید در برنامه نویسی و تنظیم  الگوریتم بهینه ،طراحی مدارهای الکتریکی و الکترونیکی مورد نیاز، طراحی  مکانیزم عالی و ی نقص و کار امد در ایجاد تعادل پویا مهارت کافی داشته  باشد.به خصوص در زمینه طراحی کامیپوتری مدارها ،  اجزاء و از همه مهمتر برنامه نویسی در سطح بالای قرار داشته باشد تا این  نیازها را برطرف کند.بر فرض برای طراحی یک ربات آی کاوشگر باید  با روشهای عایق بندی آشنا باشد و یا در یک ربات پرنده با طراحی سیستم  آئرودینامیکی تا حدودی آشنایی داشته باشدو یا در تولید و ساخت ربات جنگنده،  آشنا به موارد مختلف و ویژگی های مختلف آنها مثل استحکام و سبک وزنی یا  انعطاف و سختی و دیگر مورد این چنینی باشد.البته مثل دیگر رشته های میان رشته ای  ارتباط های زیادی میتوان با دیگر علوم و فنون پیدا کرد که موارد فوق مربوط  به رباتیک بودند که به نظر من این ارتباطات در این رشته بیشتر از دیگر رشته  هاست.*صنعت رباتیک*
امروزه استفاده از رباتها واتوماسیون  غیر قابل انکار و معرفی شده برای تمام صنایع و کارخانه ها میباشد به طوری  که کارخانه ها روز به روز به این سمت روی می آورند دلیلش هم مشخص است زیرا  بازده ای بهتر و سرعت دقت کم هزینه بودن دیگر خصوصیات مورد انتظار را به  ارمغان میآورد.رباتها اولین بار در سال ۱۹۵۴ در صنعت به  کارگرفته شدند که یک بازوی ربات یا Manipulator نام داشت که تنها ۳ درجه  آزادی بود.رباتهای صنعتی امروزی اکثراً همان بازوی رباتیکی هستند ولی با ۶  درجه آزادی و خیلی پیشرفته تر نبست به گذشته کار میکنند رباتها در صنعت به  شیوه ها و روشها و مدلهای مختلفی به کارگرفته میشوند. اما متاسفانه همانطور  که خودتان میدانید، به جرات میتوان گفت ارتباط بین دانشگاه و صنعت در  ایران خیلی کم و گاهی در حد صفر میباشد و این وجود دانشگاه را زیر سوال  میبرد ،چرا که، اگر صنعت ،تشنه علم و نوآوری نبود پس چرا عده های به نام  دانشجو به تحصیل علم میپردازند؟*گستردگی علم رباتیک*
همان طور که در ارتباط این رشته با  دیگر رشته ها ذکر شد برای فعالیت و نوآوری و تحقیق و پیشرفت به جرات میتوان  گفت یکی از وسیع ترین شاخه های فنی مهندسی،رشته مهندسی رباتیک میباشد.برای مثال رباتی را معرفی میکنم که ارتباط  بسیار کمی با رشته های فنی مهندسی و علوم پایه دارد،ربات جراح تحت فرمان  پزشک جراح در اتاق عمل با حضور مستقیم پزشک و یا غیر مستقیم و با کمک  اینترنت ،نمودی از پیشرفت این رشته است که بسیار مفید و حیاتی میباشد.تصور  کنید رباتی را که شما طراحی کرده اید وسیله ای برای نجات یک بیمارو بهبودی  وی شده است که قطعاَ لذت موفقیت آنفخستگی زحمتتان را از بین میبرد.نمونه ی بارز دیگر گستردگی علم رباتیک، که  بسیار مورد توجه کشورهای مختلف مثل ژاپن،کره،آمریکا و ایران و چند کشور  دیگر میباشد،رباتهایامداد و نجات هستنند که یاری رسان گروه امداد در حوادث  غیر قابل پیش بینی میباشد.به هر حال این گرایش از رباتیک آن قدر اهمیت  داشته است که مسابقاتی تحت عنوان شبیه سازی امداد و نجات در روبوکاپ برگزار  میگردد.وظیفه اصلی رباتهای امداد رسان پیدا کردن مصدومین و اعلام مکان آنها به سرور میباشد.رباتها در پروژه های JPL شرکت فضایی NASA  نقش مهمی دارند از جمله آنها Spriteو Sojourner می باشد.این نیز استفاده  دیگری از رباتیک میباشد .مصارف رباتها در همه ابعاد زندگی انسان به  سرعت در حال گسترش است تا کارهای سخت و خطرناک را به جای انسان انجام دهند  مثل بررسی وضعیت داخلی راکتورها هسته ای که یک ربات هیچ گاه تحت تاثیر  تشعشعات رادیو اکتیو قرار نمیگیرد و این یک جایگزینی خوب و مفید رباتها  میباشد.*نیاز کارخانه ها و صنایع جهان و آینده شغلی*
در ابتدا باید ذکر کنم که بازار شغلی  این رشته در ایران اشباع نشده است چرا که تا این لحظه هیچ مهندس رباتیکی  فارغ التحصیل نشده است (در ایران)، که احتمالا ً تا ماه دیگراولین فارغ  التحصیل این رشته وارد جامعه شود و به امید خدا ،اکثراً جذب کارخانه ها  خواهند شد زیرا هزینه یک مهندس رباتیک ایرانی خیلی پایین تر از و به صرفه  تر از خارجی میباشد و یا استخدام چند مهندس مختلف نیز هزینه بر است و یا  افراد توانا در بر طرف کردن نیازهای رباتیکی کارخانه ها نیز که خیلی خیلی  کم هستنند ، دستمزد بالا دریافت کرده و شاید به اندازه یک فارغ التحصیل این  رشته نیز مهارت کافی و مطالعه و توانایی نداشته باشند.کارخانه های دارای ربات های صنعتی وخطوط  اتوماسیون و به خصوص بازوهای رباتیک اولین کارخانه ها در چذب نیروی پرسنلی  در این رشته اند و در اولویت اول این کارخانه ها مربوط به صنایع ماشین سازی  و سپس شرکت های تولید کننده تراشه های سیلیکونی والکترونیکی میباشند ،از  جمله این کارخانه ها در ایران که دارای خطوط اتوماسیون و یا بازوهای رباتی و  یا دیگر رباتهای صنعتی هستند، میتوان نام برد به شرح زیر است: کارخانه  ماشین سازی ایران خودرو،ماشین سازی سایپا،کاشی سمنان،کاشی یزد،تراکتور سازی  تبریز،کیش خودرو،رب تبرک،کنستانتره شاهرود و چندین کارخانه دیگر که اکثرا  ماشین سازی هستنند را میتوان نام برد.
*رباتیک و ربات در ایران*
در زمینه تولید ربات هنوز کسی در  ایران چیزی نشنیده است، مگر تعمیر و بازسازی رباتهای وارداتی تنها بخش  ،ساخت ربات ،برای مسابقات رباتیک میماند که باید خدمتان عرض کنم تیم های  ایرانی کم ترین حضور را دارند آنهم بدلیل هزینه قابل توجه ساخت میباشد که  نبود حمایت دانشگاه ها چه مالی و چه هر چیز دیگری ،نبود پشتیبان تبلیغاتی  که الته این مورد در حال حاضر به جرات میتوان گفت یکی از قویترین کشورها در  مسابقات روبوکاپ در بخش شبیه سازی امداد و نجات و شبیه سازی فوتبال ،ایران  میباشد.شاید علت امتناع فعالان رباتیک در بخش های  دیگر کم هزینه بودن این رشته باشد و متاسفانه علت آن در اکثر مواقع پولی  است.جالب است بدانید در مسابقات برمن آلمان که ۲۴ خرداد برگزار شد اکثر تیم  های شرکت کننده در بخش شبیه سازی رباتهای امداد و نجات ایرانی بودند.به هر  حال هرچه مشکل بزرگ باشد چه مالی و چه ... ، خدای ما بزرگتر است و ما را  در استفتده از توانایی خودمان یاری میرساند. در مورد ایران البته با توجه  به تمام مطالب بیان شده در مورد ایران جای امید واری است که اکثر کارخانه  ها و صاحبان صنایع بر اساس دلایل مختلف مثل رقابت روز به روز به سمت  استفاده از ربات روی آورده اند و این موضوع دلیلی بر وجود و حتی رشد بسیار  چشم گیر بازار شغلی این رشته دارد. 
*چشم انداری از رباتیک*
شهری را تصور کنید که رباتها در اکثر  فعالیت های انسانی و بشری کمک رسان بشر شده اند.به یقین که نگاهی با کمی  دورنگری و کمی بزرگ نمایی از آینده این رشته بسیار نگران کننده و شاید  خطرناک باشد.تصور این که رباتی شما را در یک معمله بفریبد و یا رباتی که  دارای احساس و اندیشه و جماعاتی رباتی که بر سر مسایل مورد نظر شان مثل کم  توجهی به آنها شروع به شورش کنند و دیگر موارد که اکنون خنده دار و در باطن  نگران کننده است.ابته مفید بودن ساخته دست بشر در درجه اول  قرار میگیرد در راستای همین مطالب بد نیست نگاهی با تامل و جدی به فیلم  "مرد ۲۰۰ ساله" بیاندازید که به تصور شما کمک میکند.*دانشگاه صنعتی شاهرود و رباتیک*
در  مهر ماه سال یک هزار و سیصد و هشتاد و یک در دانشگاه صنعتی شارود اولین  پذیرش در رشته مهندسی رباتیک در مقطع کارشناسی اغاز شد. آغازی با انگیزه  های فراوان دانشجویان و اساتید آن .آغازی با چشم اندازی چند ساله در کشور  با هدیف تولید علم در این زمینه و پرورش دانشجویان در رشته رباتیک.همانند تمام دانشگاه ها در ایران و خارج  از ایران با تاسیس یک رشته در یک دانشگاه مخصوصا ً یک رشته میان رشته ای  باشد قطعا دانشگاه با مشکلات مواجه خواهد شد که ابته تا کنون پیشرفت بسیار  چشم گیری در حل مشکلات و افزایش سطح علمی آن شده است.اما اگر مشکلی وجود نداشته باشد آیا کسی  در جهت رفع مانع تلاش خواهد کرد که سبب از بین رفتن مشکلات بعدی و نتیجه  پایانی پیشرفت و ارتقاسطح علمی بشود. به هر حال پیشرفت خوبی دیده میشود  آینده روشنی در انتظار دانشجویان رباتیک دیده میشود.از جمله برنامهای دانشگاه در راستای اهداف رباتیک را بدین شرح است.کلاسهای مقدماتی رباتیک برای ورودی های هر سال که مدرسان آنها دانشجویان رباتیک هستند که در مسابقات مختلف رتبه میآورند.کلاسهای پیشرفته رباتیک و کلاسهای پیشرفته  الکترونیک که باز هم مدرسان رباتیکی دارد بر خلاف وجود دانشجویان ارشد  الکترونیک کنترل قدرت و دکتری کنترل، جلسات هفتگی با محوریت رباتیک و  موضوعات مربوطه و کلاسها و جلسات و برنامه های فوق برنامه دیگری که مدیریت  اکثر آنها با رباتیکی هاست.لازم به ذکر است که دو اتاق یکی آزمایشگاه  رباتیک و اتاق پروژه رباتیک که درب آن بر روی رباتیک ها برای طراحی و ساخت  باز است.چند ربات آموزشی نیز از موسسات اروپایی از طرف دانشگاه خریداری شده است که برای مصارف آموزشی استفاده میشود.
منبع:migna.ir





در ایران دانشگاه‌های زیر در مقطع کارشناسی پیوسته رشته مهندسی رباتیک دانشجو می‌پذیرند:


دانشگاه صنعتی شاهروددانشگاه صنعتی همداندانشگاه صنعتی سیرجانموسسه غیر انتفاعی اقبال لاهوری مشهددانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد شهر مجلسیدانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد شبستردانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد ارسنجاندانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد مرودشتدانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد میانهدانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد نجف آباددانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد بوشهردانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد بجنورددانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد سبزواردانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد گرمساردانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد اقلیددانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد کازروندانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد بافتدانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد علی آباد کتولدانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد کاشاندانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد لاهیجاندانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد لامرددانشگاه پیام نور مرکز اصفهاندانشگاه پیام نور مرکز تبریزدانشگاه پیام نور مرکز تهراندانشگاه پیام نور مرکز شیرازدانشگاه پیام نور مرکز مشهددانشگاه پیام نور مرکز سیرجاندانشگاه پیام نور مرکز بیرجنددانشگاه پیام نور مرکز قزوین
در ایران دانشگاه‌های زیر در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد رشته مهندسی رباتیک دانشجو می‌پذیرند:

دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیردانشگاه شاهرود [۱]

در ایران دانشگاه‌های زیر در مقطع دکتری رشته مهندسی رباتیک دانشجو می‌پذیرند:



دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر [۲]




*دروس کارشناسی مهندسی رباتیک
*درس‌های تدریس شده به دانشجویان در مقطع کارشناسی ۱۴۰ واحد می‌باشد و به شرح زیر است:
*دروس عمومی ۲۱ واحد*
فارسی - زبان خارجه - اندیشهٔ اسلامی ۱ - اندیشهٔ اسلامی ۲ - آیین زندگی  - تفسیر موضوعی قرآن - انقلاب اسلامی - تاریخ اسلام - تربیت بدنی ۱ -  تربیت بدنی ۲ - تنظیم جمعیت
*دروس پایه ۲۲ واحد*
فیزیک ۱ - فیزیک ۲ - آزمایشگاه فیزیک ۱ - آزمایشگاه فیزیک ۲ - ریاضی ۱ - ریاضی ۲ - معادلات دیفرانسیل - برنامه نویسی - محاسبات عددی
*دروس اصلی ۶۲ واحد*
نقشه کشی صنعتی - کارگاه ورق کاری و جوش کاری - کارگاه ماشین ابزار -  کارگاه برق - زبان تخصصی - کارآموزی تابستان - الکترومغناطیس - ماشین‌های  الکتریکی AC و DC - آزمایشگاه ماشین - مدارهای الکتریکی ۱ - آزمایشگاه  مدارهای الکتریکی - مدارهای الکترونیکی - آزمایشگاه مدارهای الکترونیکی -  مدارهای منطقی - آزمایشگاه مدارهای منطقی - ریاضی مهندسی - تجزیه و تحلیل  سیستم‌ها - کنترل خطی - آزمایشگاه کنترل خطی - استاتیک - دینامیک - دینامیک  ماشین - مکانیک سیالات - مقاومت مصالح ۱ - مقاومت مصالح ۲ - آزمایشگاه  مقاومت مصالح - طراحی اجزاء ۱ - طراحی اجزاء ۲ - پروژه
*دروس تخصصی ۲۲ واحد*
رباتیک (مکانیک ربات) - سنسورهای ربات - کنترل ربات - آزمایشگاه ربات -  اصول میکروکامپیوترها - الکترونیک قدرت و محرکه - ارتعاشات مکانیکی - طراحی  مکانیزم
*دروس اختیاری ۱۳ واحد*
مدارهای الکتریکی ۲ - اندازه گیری الکتریکی - مدارهای واسطه - کنترل  فازی - کنترل مدرن - شبکه‌های عصبی - سیستم‌های محرکه - یاتاقان و روغن  کاری - علم مواد - آزمایشگاه ارتعاشات - طراحی ماشین با کامپیوتر
*دروس کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی رباتیک**هنوز وزارت علوم سرفصل دروس کارشناسی ارشد رباتیک را تصویب نکرده است.*  پس از تصویب اجرای آن برای تمامی دانشجویان ورودی بعد آن و کلیه دانشگاه  ها الزامی می شود. تا کنون دو سرفصل دانشگاه تهران و دانشگاه امیرکبیر وجود  دارد.


*سرفصل پیشنهادی دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر در دوره کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی رباتیک*کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی رباتیک داری ۳۲ واحد می‌باشد که ۲ واحد آن سمینار و  ۶ واحد آن پروژه‌است. مابقی درس‌ها ۳ واحدی تعریف گردیده‌اند.
دانشجو می‌بایست ۴ درس از گروه دروس اصلی و ۴ درس از گروه دروس اختیاری را بگذراند.
*گروه دروس اصلی ۱۲ واحد*
ریاضیات برای رباتیک - سینماتیک و دینامیک ربات‌ها - ناوبری ربات‌ها - کنترل ربات - بینایی ربات - هوش محاسباتی
*گروه دروس اختیاری ۱۲ واحد*
مباحث ویژه در رباتیک - ربات‌های انسان نما - ربات‌های پرنده -ربات‌های  دریایی و زیردریایی - ریز ربات‌ها - بیو رباتیک - دو درس از دروس کارشناسی  ارشد گرایش‌های برق، مکانیک، و کامپیوتر با تصویب گروه - یک درس از دروس  کارشناسی ارشد سایر رشته‌های مهندسی و یا علوم با تصویب گروه


*سرفصل پیشنهادی دانشگاه تهران در دوره کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی رباتیک*دانشجو برای گذراندن دوره کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی رباتیک باید حداقل 32 واحد درسی و تحقیقاتی به شرح زیر را با موفقیت بگذراند.
دروس اصلی مشترک 12 واحد یا بیشتر
دروس تخصصی 12 واحد یا کمتر
سمینار 2 واحد
پروژه 6 واحد
جمع 32 واحد
تعداد واحد های دروس تخصصی به گونه ای انتخاب می شد که مجموع واحدهای دروس گروه اصلی مشترک و تخصص برابر 24 واحد باشد.
علاوه بر موارد فوق، هر دانشجوی این دوره که قبلا در دوره کارشناسی دروس  جبرانی را نگذرانده باشد باید با موفقیت آن ها را بگذراند. از دروس جبرانی  واحدی به دانشجو تعلق نمی گیرد.

*دروس اصلی مشترک کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی رباتیک*
بینایی ماشین - ریاضیات مهندسی پیشرفته در رباتیک - طراحی مکانیزم  پیشرفته - ناوبری ربات - هوش محاسباتی - هوش مصنوعی و سیستم های کارشناس

*دروس کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی رباتیک گرایش ادراک و بینایی ربات*
ابزار دقیق پیشرفته - ادراک محاسباتی - بینایی ماشین سه بعدی - پردازش  تصویر - پردازش سیگنال های دیجیتال - پردازش گفتار - سیستم های چند حسگری -  شناسایی آماری الگو - حسگر های زیستی - مباحث ویژه در ادراک و بینایی ربات  - کاربرد فیزیک در بینایی ربات - کاربرد معادلات دیفرانسیل پاره ای عددی  در بینایی ربات - نقشه برداری و بازسازی

*دروس کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی رباتیک گرایش تصمیم گیری و خودمختاری ربات*
اخلاق در رباتیک - برنامه ریزی ربات - برنامه نویسی غیرخطی - تئوری بازی  - تعامل انسان و ربات - رباتیک خودمختار - سیستم های بلادرنگ - سیستم های  توکار I - سیستم های توکار II - مباحث ویژه در تصمیم گیری و خودمختاری ربات  - مهندسی دانش و سیستم ها خبره - مهندسی شناختی - یادگیری ماشین

*دروس کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی رباتیک گرایش طراحی ربات های بستر ثابت*
ارتعاشات سیستم های ممتد - استاتیک ربات پیشرفته - تحلیل ترکیبی ربات ها  - دینامیک اجسام منعطف - دینامیک ربات های سری پیشرفته - دینامیک ربات های  موازی پیشرفته - ربات کابلی - سینماتیک ربات های سری پیشرفته - سینماتیک  ربات های موازی پیشرفته - طراحی اجزا ربات پیشرفته - کاربرد آنالیز بازه ای  در رباتیک - کاربرد بهینه سازی محدب در رباتیک - کاربرد جبر هندسی در  رباتیک - کاربرد رباتیک در پزشکی - کاربرد میکروپروسسور ها و سیستم های  کامپیوتری در صنعت - مباحث ویژه در طراحی ربات های بستر ثابت

*دروس کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی رباتیک گرایش طراحی ربات های بستر سیار*
بازو های ماهر بستر سیار - بیو رباتیک - دینامیک پیشرفته - ربات های  انسان نما I - ربات های انسان نما II - ربات های پرنده - ربات های چرخ دار -  ربات های دریایی و زیر دریایی - ربات های فضایی I - ربات های فضایی II -  میکرورباتیک I - میکرورباتیک II - طراحی و ساخت به کمک کامپیوتر پیشرفته -  مباحث ویژه در طراحی ربات های بستر سیار - مدل سازی و شبیه سازی ربات -  نانو رباتیک

*دروس کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی رباتیک گرایش هدایت و ناوبری ربات*
سیستم های چند رباتی - سیستم های رباتیک فازی - سیستم های کنترل پیش بین  - سیستم های کنترل تطبیقی - سیستم های کنترل دیجیتال - سیستم های کنترل  عصبی - سیستم های کنترل غیر خطی - سیستم های کنترل مقاوم - سیستم های کنترل  هوشمند - مباحث ویژه در هدایت و ناوبری ربات - کاربرد کنترل بهینه در  هدایت و ناوبری ربات ها - هدایت ربات
*دروس دکتری مهندسی رباتیک**هنوز این دوره توسط وزارت علوم تصویب نشده است.* اما دانشگاه تهران به وزارت علوم، این دوره را به صورت زیر پیشنهاد داده است.

در مرحله آموزش ی دوره دکتر ی مهندسی رباتیک، گذراندن 18 واحد درسی در  سطح کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری، در یک زمینه اصلی و یک زمینه فرعی به شرح زیر  اجباری است. این دروس باید متفاوت از دروسی باشد که دانشجو در دروه‌های قبل  گذرانده است.
الف) 12 واحد درسی می بایست در ارتباط با زمینه اصلی باشد.
الف) 6 واحد درسی می بایست در ارتباط با زمینه فرعی باشد
دانشجو یانی که کلیه دروس مرحله آموزشی خود را با موفقیت گذرانده‌ باشند  لازم است در آزمون جامع که به صورت کتبی و شفاهی برگزار می‌گردد شرکت  نمایند. این آزمون از محتویات دروس تحصیلات تکمیلی دانشجو برگزار شده و  دانشجو حداکثر دوبار می‌تواند در آن شرکت نماید. جزئیات و شرایط برگزاری  آزمون مطابق دستورالعمل مصوب شورای عالی برنامه‌ریزی می‌باشد.
دانشجویانی که در امتحان جامع قبول شده باشند، در مرحله تدوین رساله  ثبت‌نام می‌نمایند. تعداد واحد پروژه تحقیقاتی 18 واحد است که در هر ترم 6  واحد آن را ثبت‌نام می نما یند.

*دروس تحصیلات تکمیلی (کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری) مهندسی رباتیک گرایش ادراک و بینایی ربات*
ابزار دقیق پیشرفته - ادراک محاسباتی - بینایی ماشین - بینایی ماشین سه  بعدی - پردازش تصویر - پردازش سیگنال های دیجیتال - پردازش گفتار - سیستم  های چند حسگری - شناسایی آماری الگو - حسگر های زیستی - مباحث ویژه در  ادراک و بینایی ربات - کاربرد فیزیک در بینایی ربات - کاربرد معادلات  دیفرانسیل پاره ای عددی در بینایی ربات - نقشه برداری و بازسازی

*دروس تحصیلات تکمیلی (کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری) مهندسی رباتیک گرایش تصمیم گیری و خودمختاری ربات*
اخلاق در رباتیک - برنامه ریزی ربات - برنامه نویسی غیرخطی - تئوری بازی  - تعامل انسان و ربات - رباتیک خودمختار - سیستم های بلادرنگ - سیستم های  توکار I - سیستم های توکار II - مباحث ویژه در تصمیم گیری و خودمختاری ربات  - مهندسی دانش و سیستم ها خبره - مهندسی شناختی - هوش محاسباتی - هوش  مصنوعی و سیستم های کارشناس - یادگیری ماشین

*دروس تحصیلات تکمیلی (کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری) مهندسی رباتیک گرایش طراحی ربات های بستر ثابت*
ارتعاشات سیستم های ممتد - استاتیک ربات پیشرفته - تحلیل ترکیبی ربات ها  - دینامیک اجسام منعطف - دینامیک ربات های سری پیشرفته - دینامیک ربات های  موازی پیشرفته - ربات کابلی - سینماتیک ربات های سری پیشرفته - سینماتیک  ربات های موازی پیشرفته - طراحی اجزا ربات پیشرفته - طراحی مکانیزم پیشرفته  - کاربرد آنالیز بازه ای در رباتیک - کاربرد بهینه سازی محدب در رباتیک -  کاربرد جبر هندسی در رباتیک - کاربرد رباتیک در پزشکی - کاربرد  میکروپروسسور ها و سیستم های کامپیوتری در صنعت - مباحث ویژه در طراحی ربات  های بستر ثابت

*دروس تحصیلات تکمیلی (کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری) مهندسی رباتیک گرایش طراحی ربات های بستر سیار*
بازو های ماهر بستر سیار - بیو رباتیک - دینامیک پیشرفته - ربات های  انسان نما I - ربات های انسان نما II - ربات های پرنده - ربات های چرخ دار -  ربات های دریایی و زیر دریایی - ربات های فضایی I - ربات های فضایی II -  میکرورباتیک I - میکرورباتیک II - طراحی و ساخت به کمک کامپیوتر پیشرفته -  مباحث ویژه در طراحی ربات های بستر سیار - مدل سازی و شبیه سازی ربات -  نانو رباتیک

*دروس تحصیلات تکمیلی (کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری) مهندسی رباتیک گرایش هدایت و ناوبری ربات*
سیستم های چند رباتی - سیستم های رباتیک فازی - سیستم های کنترل پیش بین  - سیستم های کنترل تطبیقی - سیستم های کنترل دیجیتال - سیستم های کنترل  عصبی - سیستم های کنترل غیر خطی - سیستم های کنترل مقاوم - سیستم های کنترل  هوشمند - مباحث ویژه در هدایت و ناوبری ربات - ناوبری ربات - کاربرد کنترل  بهینه در هدایت و ناوبری ربات ها - هدایت ربات




ویکی پدیا

----------

